

The complete guide to not giving a f*#k - stickhandle
http://inoveryourhead.net/the-complete-guide-to-not-giving-a-fuck/

======
adlpz
Not related to the content, but this is the most annoying website design I've
seen in months.

------
stickhandle
In related news, I could care less if you vote this up.

~~~
adlpz
You _could_? Then you are definitely caring somewhat.

~~~
stickhandle
touche

